# Insects you really don't like?



## Ilich (May 24, 2018)

I know all of us here have a wide-variety of different arachnids and insects that we enjoy and like. However, I was just curious, which ones are there that you absolutely cannot stand what-so-ever? For me it's yellow jackets and mosquitoes. Yellow jackets make me uneasy, they're so aggressive and fast I just don't even want to look at them, gives me anxiety. I have a bunch around my house rn though and I'm not too keen on getting rid of them, but one just darted at me and tried to sting me.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 24, 2018)

Household roaches...

I think they are our state bird...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ilich (May 24, 2018)

AngelDeVille said:


> Household roaches...
> 
> I think they are our state bird...


I just think thy're gross, I don't necessarily hate them, but I don't really like them either.


----------



## spookyvibes (May 24, 2018)

Grasshoppers, crickets, locusts. I’m not sure if I technically have a phobia, I feel like it’s not bad enough to be considered a phobia, but I cannot stomach looking at a grasshopper/locust. Having one in close proximity is a nightmare. It’s stupid, but I get panicky and lightheaded. Watching some tarantula feeding videos.. can’t do it. Crickets I can stand looking at, but I think they’re repulsive. 

Typing this out, I feel really embarrassed. Like of all the things I could be grossed out by/scared of...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ilich (May 24, 2018)

spookyvibes said:


> Grasshoppers, crickets, locusts. I’m not sure if I technically have a phobia, I feel like it’s not bad enough to be considered a phobia, but I cannot stomach looking at a grasshopper/locust. Having one in close proximity is a nightmare. It’s stupid, but I get panicky and lightheaded. Watching some tarantula feeding videos.. can’t do it. Crickets I can stand looking at, but I think they’re repulsive.
> 
> Typing this out, I feel really embarrassed. Like of all the things I could be grossed out by/scared of...


Nothing to be embarrassed about, though that's interesting and I suppose could be classified as a phobia? Idk, I'm not a psychologist. We all have things we don't like, for one reason or another, I don't like those particular insects either, they're parasites more-or-less.


----------



## schmiggle (May 24, 2018)

Mosquitoes. I hate the bites. I think the appearance as such, though, doesn't bother me.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ilich (May 24, 2018)

schmiggle said:


> Mosquitoes. I hate the bites. I think the appearance as such, though, doesn't bother me.


I think we can all universally as the human race, come together and agree, mosquitoes suck.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## draconisj4 (May 24, 2018)

Adult B. lateralis  females. I think the nymphs are kind of cute and the adult males don't bother me at all. I don't hate the females but something about the way they look just grosses me out, yuck. Fleas, I do hate fleas.


----------



## Ilich (May 24, 2018)

draconisj4 said:


> Adult B. lateralis  females. I think the nymphs are kind of cute and the adult males don't bother me at all. I don't hate the females but something about the way they look just grosses me out, yuck. Fleas, I do hate fleas.


Roaches are just, yuck, I have no problem with feeding them to T's, good riddance.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 1


----------



## draconisj4 (May 24, 2018)

Ilich said:


> Roaches are just, yuck, I have no problem with feeding them to T's, good riddance.


I don't mind feeding them to my T's and other inverts, but since almost all my T's are slings and juvies, and my warrior beetle can't catch fast prey I disable the roaches so they still move but can't run very fast before I feed so I can get them out easier if the T's don't eat. I do feel kind of bad about that.


----------



## Ilich (May 24, 2018)

draconisj4 said:


> I don't mind feeding them to my T's and other inverts, but since almost all my T's are slings and juvies, and my warrior beetle can't catch fast prey I disable the roaches so they still move but can't run very fast before I feed so I can get them out easier if the T's don't eat. I do feel kind of bad about that.


Why? They don't really have like, feelings of pain do they? Like they don't have nerves.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## NYAN (May 24, 2018)

Invasive ant species. Argentine ants to be specific. The small flies that infest my enclosures sometimes too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ilich (May 24, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Invasive ant species. Argentine ants to be specific. The small flies that infest my enclosures sometimes too.


Yeah, I think we can all understand that tbh, both of those can be pretty annoying. Ants are interesting, but annoying.


----------



## The Snark (May 24, 2018)

Ah, the vagaries of the subjective human condition. Select an insect without any redeeming qualities would be the place to start. Not just to humans mind you, but taking into account the entire food chain above the animal. Thus Pediculus Humanus Capitus pretty close to wins the prize. It has no known benefit anywhere on the food chain, aside from posing an aggravation to homosapien sub blattodea as found in vast quantities wherever governments have their operating bases.
BTW, Mosquitoes provide countless millions of suspected beneficial inoculations a day.
Ants? Worlds #1 detrivore. Count them out.
Anything that flies = potential pollinators or pest/overpopulation control.

And now back to subjective personal preferences.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ilich (May 24, 2018)

The Snark said:


> Ah, the vagaries of the subjective human condition. Select an insect without any redeeming qualities would be the place to start. Not just to humans mind you, but taking into account the entire food chain above the animal. Thus Pediculus Humanus Capitus pretty close to wins the prize. It has no known benefit anywhere on the food chain, aside from posing an aggravation to homosapien sub blattodea as found in vast quantities wherever governments have their operating bases.
> BTW, Mosquitoes provide countless millions of suspected beneficial inoculations a day.
> Ants? Worlds #1 detrivore. Count them out.


Yet mosquitoes also carry diseases and ants invade homes and eat food. They produce like crazy, a few of them dying will not be missed by mother earth.


----------



## The Snark (May 24, 2018)

Ilich said:


> a few of them dying will not be missed by mother earth.


And your point is? The entire human race dying off would be the most beneficial extinction of all time.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Ilich (May 24, 2018)

The Snark said:


> And your point is? The entire human race dying off would be the most beneficial extinction of all time.


Woof, aren't we a bit on the edge?


----------



## Spidersfrommars (May 24, 2018)

I hate roaches, I cannot handle them.. so gross.


----------



## The Snark (May 24, 2018)

Naw. Right in balance today. Junk yard dog mode, girding dem loins to face a couple dozen Mexico City Policy promoters. 

All I'm saying in those posts is let's activate the pre-frontals and quit being so subjective, folks. What is an aggravation or benefit to mankind is by no means the weathervane we should be watching.


----------



## Ilich (May 24, 2018)

The Snark said:


> Naw. Right in balance today. Junk yard dog mode, girding dem loins to face a couple dozen Mexico City Policy promoters.
> 
> All I'm saying in those posts is let's activate the pre-frontals and quit being so subjective, folks. What is an aggravation or benefit to mankind is by no means the weathervane we should be watching.


You're being subjective right now, what you have is an opinion, which is indeed subjective. Believe-it-or-not, nothing you believe is guaranteed to be right.



Spidersfrommars said:


> I hate roaches, I cannot handle them.. so gross.


Seems like a lot of people don't like roaches, they're pretty creepy though, but not too bothersome.


----------



## NYAN (May 24, 2018)

I like roaches. I have a dubia colony. They are pretty interesting to watch and eat my apple cores.


----------



## Ilich (May 24, 2018)

NYAN said:


> I like roaches. I have a dubia colony. They are pretty interesting to watch and eat my apple cores.


To each their own, I don't think I could keep roaches like that besides to feed T's. We all like different things though, maybe I just haven't give them a chance? idunno


----------



## NYAN (May 24, 2018)

Ilich said:


> To each their own, I don't think I could keep roaches like that besides to feed T's. We all like different things though, maybe I just haven't give them a chance? idunno


They are quite good especially for reptiles! Easy to maintain, they don’t smell, make noise and can’t jump or climb glass.


----------



## Ilich (May 24, 2018)

NYAN said:


> They are quite good especially for reptiles! Easy to maintain, they don’t smell, make noise and can’t jump or climb glass.


I can't own any reptiles really, I was lucky my girlfriend is letting me have T's.


----------



## chanda (May 24, 2018)

I like most bugs. Not terribly fond of the ones that like _me_ a little too much (as a food source) such as mosquitoes, fleas, biting flies, ticks, lice, or bedbugs. Sure, they have their place in the world - I'd just rather not be a part of their food chain.

Bot flies, screw flies, and things of that nature, on the other hand, totally give me the willies. The idea of an insect larva developing under my skin - ugh! No thank you!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ilich (May 24, 2018)

chanda said:


> I like most bugs. Not terribly fond of the ones that like _me_ a little too much (as a food source) such as mosquitoes, fleas, biting flies, ticks, lice, or bedbugs. Sure, they have their place in the world - I'd just rather not be a part of their food chain.
> 
> Bot flies, screw flies, and things of that nature, on the other hand, totally give me the willies. The idea of an insect larva developing under my skin - ugh! No thank you!


I think we're all generally on that train, I would never want to get bot fly larva in my skin, that would just make me feel all kinds of uneasy.


----------



## schmiggle (May 25, 2018)

Mosquitoes may be beneficial to ecosystems (although in fact the jury is out on how important they are), and humans probably deserve to go extinct, but by God I hate mosquitoes. I would miss botflies, though, if mosquitoes were gone, although I would probably only miss them until I got a larva.

Headlice too, now that you mention them. It's been a while since I had them, but they really suck (wink).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ilich (May 25, 2018)

schmiggle said:


> Mosquitoes may be beneficial to ecosystems (although in fact the jury is out on how important they are), and humans probably deserve to go extinct, but by God I hate mosquitoes. I would miss botflies, though, if mosquitoes were gone, although I would probably only miss them until I got a larva.
> 
> Headlice too, now that you mention them. It's been a while since I had them, but they really suck (wink).


That's neither here-nor-there tbh. Mosquitoes are awful though, just terrible. Why would you miss botflies exactly?


----------



## The Snark (May 25, 2018)

A huge shade tree overshadows an entire yard beside a quiet river out among the farms, forest and open range land. An idyllic place to take a nap in a hammock, have an picnic, enjoy a game of lawn darts or whatever. Welcome to our yard. Be prepared to donate about a half pint of blood a year if you wish to enjoy it. Maybe I exaggerate, maybe not. Around 100 to 1000 bites per hour. 5 minutes watering the orchids reaps around 20 jabs mid day. In the evening, countless..

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Ilich (May 25, 2018)

The Snark said:


> A huge shade tree overshadows an entire yard beside a quiet river out among the farms, forest and open range land. An idyllic place to take a nap in a hammock, have an picnic, enjoy a game of lawn darts or whatever. Welcome to our yard. Be prepared to donate about a half pint of blood a year if you wish to enjoy it. Maybe I exaggerate, maybe not. Around 100 to 1000 bites per hour. 5 minutes watering the orchids reaps around 20 jabs mid day. In the evening, countless..


That sounds like fun, what kind of humid place is this that you're inhabiting? Indonesia?


----------



## Minty (May 25, 2018)

Only the ones in my house who are uninvited.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ilich (May 25, 2018)

mmcg said:


> Only the ones in my house who are uninvited.


Including the town drunk, Gary?


----------



## Minty (May 25, 2018)

Ilich said:


> Including the town drunk, Gary?


Especially Gary!


----------



## Ilich (May 25, 2018)

mmcg said:


> Especially Gary!


But Gary means well, although my wife is a bit miffed, he pissed in her petunias again.


----------



## Kymura (May 25, 2018)

Ok, I will admit...while I think everything has a purpose and a place on the earth, 
and I tolerate most of them easily....
for some reason, 
centipedes just creep me out....They literally raise the hairs on me like a spooked cat. 
Going to have to get one eventually so I can get over it I suppose.


----------



## Ilich (May 25, 2018)

Kymura said:


> Ok, I will admit...while I think everything has a purpose and a place on the earth,
> and I tolerate most of them easily....
> for some reason,
> centipedes just creep me out....They literally raise the hairs on me like a spooked cat.
> Going to have to get one eventually so I can get over it I suppose.


Yeah, I think a lot of people would probably agree with you on that one. I don't really mind them, but they're also probably not something I'd want to own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (May 25, 2018)

It is interesting how the dislike of insects varies according to locale. And within locales, regions, it gets divided into 'urban legend', both real and imagined, and actual encounters.

Around here, Thailand, and most of SE Asia, it's interesting and informative. Mosquito dislike is mostly urban legend with just about everyone has had or knowing someone who has had Dengue while in rural areas mossies are just a fact of life annoyance. For rural laborers the big bitch is mostly heterometrus and some scolopendra. Just about everyone has had a close call or two with the big blacks and the pede is automatic wham if it gets on you.  Then everybody hates Cimex and most have been chomped now and then. Mites are another fact of life and if you can afford them, mite proof sheets are on sale everywhere.

Then moving into the remote jungle regions, the deathly fear and hate is caterpillars while Ts and Scorps are considered toys for the kids. Many people have run foul of the caterpillars and numerous species pack a major wallop. As a child my wife suffered clinical death from getting several on her arm. Typical hilltribe. Decades later she casually picks up any spider, corrals the scorps for me to deal with, goes stomp monster with the pedes, is wary and cautious with cobras but anything resembling a caterpillar is freak out city.

Toxicologically speaking, the big bad bang of the tropics would be the caterpillars. The urticating hairs pack a toxin from hell. A friend brushed against one and the effect was equivalent to a rattler bite. He went down on the spot in agony. Instant diaphoresis, tachypnea, with cyanosis developing in about a minute. Classical toxic shock syndrome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4 (May 25, 2018)

Ilich said:


> Why? They don't really have like, feelings of pain do they? Like they don't have nerves.


Maybe, but it just feels cruel.


NYAN said:


> I like roaches. I have a dubia colony. They are pretty interesting to watch and eat my apple cores.


I rather like Dubias, that's why I don't use them as feeders. I also keep Domino roaches as pets and they are very cute, it's just the red runners I dislike.


----------



## schmiggle (May 25, 2018)

Ilich said:


> Why would you miss botflies exactly?


Because they're very cool. Just like most parasites, honestly. Again, I'm sure it'd be upsetting if I or a friend or family member got one, but we haven't.

There's at least one member on here who reared a botfly (I think in his arm) to adulthood. They're beautiful flies.


----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979 (May 25, 2018)

For me, it's head lice. Like @The Snark said, they have virtually no purpose other than to annoy people. I had an infestation like last year and we're still recovering from it. Ugh. 

I know they're beneficial and feed thousands of small animals, but I also loathe mosquitoes


----------



## Dave Jay (May 25, 2018)

I'm not too fond of leeches! 
I was reading a care guide the other day where it said they are simple to feed,just attach it to your arm and it will fall back into the tank when it's full! Not me!!!
There was an interesting (in a weird way) documentary about leeches living in peoples sinus cavities because larval or just tiny leeches are inhaled while people are swimming. Years later a huge leech living in their sinus cavity is found to be the source of their headaches and discomfort!!! Yuck!
And although not an insect or invert, I don't think I'd be too keen on those Urethra Catfish either!!!


----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979 (May 25, 2018)

Dave Jay said:


> Urethra Catfish


after seeing that river monsters episode....UuuuUUUUUGH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jurdon (May 25, 2018)

So much mosquito-ism in this thread! What about _Sabethes cyaneus, _the iridescent blue, paddle-footed mosquito that courts with its mates? Or the elephant mosquito, _Toxorhynchites_? I suppose they are nasty little buggers, what with the blood-sucking and whatnot. I can’t say there are any inverts I hate, but I used to be scared of stag beetles for roughly a year after a traumatic incident when I was like, 5ish.


----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979 (May 25, 2018)

Jurdon said:


> stag beetles


What happened?


----------



## Garth Vader (May 25, 2018)

I really dislike yellow jackets.  2 years ago while in my garden pulling blackberry vines, I apparently pissed one off and disrupted whatever demonic activity it was doing. That little jerk stung me SEVEN times in just a few seconds.  It got STUCK IN MY PANTS and continued to sting. I swear I heard it chanting about Beelzebub while it stung my nether regions.  Evil little thing! 

My husband heard me wailing and thought it was the baby crying.  Nope! Just me!  Just a grown adult wailing and flailing, with a yellow jacket attached to the butt.  

Those stings were so painful.  And that was MEAN and EXCESSIVE. One sting could be enough to tell me to go away.  But Seven?  That's not necessary.  My husband forced me, my hysteria, and my welted bottom into a baking soda bath. I then took benadryl and passed out for the rest of the day.  I was surprised at how painful it was.

Also, this happened the same weekend I had to say goodbye to my beloved cat and have him put down.  

Not cool, yellow jacket.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jurdon (May 25, 2018)

Godzillaalienfan1979 said:


> after seeing that river monsters episode....UuuuUUUUUGH


Ah, the Candiru. *That *was a fun thing to learn about as a kid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave Jay (May 25, 2018)

Jurdon said:


> Ah, the Candiru. *That *was a fun thing to learn about as a kid.


I remember as a kid reading an issue of Tropical Fish Hobbiest with Axelrod mentions being told by the natives to tie a thong onto his penis to stop the fish lodging there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jurdon (May 25, 2018)

Godzillaalienfan1979 said:


> What happened?


 Well, long story short, little me had caught a very impressive male stag beetle. When I decided it was time to let it go, I took the cup it was in and wound up to toss it out of said cup (think trying to put out a fire. I was going to thrust the cup forwards and expel the beetle inside. Probably could have been done better, but I was like 5). I wind up, cup over my head ready to fire like a loaded gun, and _fwoop!_ The beetle slips out of the upside-down cup and onto my back. I was horrified, but, according to my mom, it was hilarious to watch me try to shake the thing off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## NYAN (May 25, 2018)

Kymura said:


> centipedes just creep me out....They literally raise the hairs on me like a spooked cat.
> Going to have to get one eventually so I can get over it I suppose.


Centipedes are my favorite animals. My heros in my profile pic is such a sweetie lol. If you get one I would recommend a new world species first since the venom and disposition is better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## AnimalNewbie (May 25, 2018)

Fruit flys, mosquitoes and grasshoppers.
While in Costa Rica was walking around with a lamp admiring a huge cane toad we don’t get those in CA. And then I hear a buzz and literally a grasshopper about 7 inches is on my shoulder and I absolutely flip.


----------



## Ilich (May 25, 2018)

The Snark said:


> It is interesting how the dislike of insects varies according to locale. And within locales, regions, it gets divided into 'urban legend', both real and imagined, and actual encounters.
> 
> Around here, Thailand, and most of SE Asia, it's interesting and informative. Mosquito dislike is mostly urban legend with just about everyone has had or knowing someone who has had Dengue while in rural areas mossies are just a fact of life annoyance. For rural laborers the big bitch is mostly heterometrus and some scolopendra. Just about everyone has had a close call or two with the big blacks and the pede is automatic wham if it gets on you.  Then everybody hates Cimex and most have been chomped now and then. Mites are another fact of life and if you can afford them, mite proof sheets are on sale everywhere.
> 
> ...


We have tent caterpillars in some places in northern america and they're very parasitic, my girlfriend's mother loves plant-life and absolutely hates these things because the reproduce like crazy and kill trees.



draconisj4 said:


> Maybe, but it just feels cruel.
> 
> I rather like Dubias, that's why I don't use them as feeders. I also keep Domino roaches as pets and they are very cute, it's just the red runners I dislike.


I can understand that, I wouldn't want a Tarantula to suffer in any way, it would break my heart.



schmiggle said:


> Because they're very cool. Just like most parasites, honestly. Again, I'm sure it'd be upsetting if I or a friend or family member got one, but we haven't.
> 
> There's at least one member on here who reared a botfly (I think in his arm) to adulthood. They're beautiful flies.


Interesting, I'm really in no place to judge anyway, I respect your interests as I would expect you to respect mine, even if they seem weird. I don't think however that I could ever let a botfly feed off of me tbh, the idea makes me uncomfortable.



Godzillaalienfan1979 said:


> For me, it's head lice. Like @The Snark said, they have virtually no purpose other than to annoy people. I had an infestation like last year and we're still recovering from it. Ugh.
> 
> I know they're beneficial and feed thousands of small animals, but I also loathe mosquitoes


I've never had them nor seen them, I'm more-so worried about ticks where I live. I'm not an expert on ticks, but I know they cause Lyme disease and serve no real purpose to my knowledge.



Dave Jay said:


> I'm not too fond of leeches!
> I was reading a care guide the other day where it said they are simple to feed,just attach it to your arm and it will fall back into the tank when it's full! Not me!!!
> There was an interesting (in a weird way) documentary about leeches living in peoples sinus cavities because larval or just tiny leeches are inhaled while people are swimming. Years later a huge leech living in their sinus cavity is found to be the source of their headaches and discomfort!!! Yuck!
> And although not an insect or invert, I don't think I'd be too keen on those Urethra Catfish either!!!


That sounds a bit uncomfortable, wouldn't want to be a food source either but if I were to keep leeches for whatever reason it wouldn't really bother me. Urethra catfish? No thanks, I'm good, I like my genitals the way they are.



Jurdon said:


> So much mosquito-ism in this thread! What about _Sabethes cyaneus, _the iridescent blue, paddle-footed mosquito that courts with its mates? Or the elephant mosquito, _Toxorhynchites_? I suppose they are nasty little buggers, what with the blood-sucking and whatnot. I can’t say there are any inverts I hate, but I used to be scared of stag beetles for roughly a year after a traumatic incident when I was like, 5ish.


Well I don't know anything about any of those mosquitoes, but I'm pretty sure most of us are referring to the ones that bother us here in our native lands and spread disease. What happened with the stag beetle if you don't mind me asking?



Garth Vader said:


> I really dislike yellow jackets.  2 years ago while in my garden pulling blackberry vines, I apparently pissed one off and disrupted whatever demonic activity it was doing. That little jerk stung me SEVEN times in just a few seconds.  It got STUCK IN MY PANTS and continued to sting. I swear I heard it chanting about Beelzebub while it stung my nether regions.  Evil little thing!
> 
> My husband heard me wailing and thought it was the baby crying.  Nope! Just me!  Just a grown adult wailing and flailing, with a yellow jacket attached to the butt.
> 
> ...


God I have so many blackberry vines in my yard right now it's not even funny. They're growing up underneath my deck as well. Yellow jackets are really mean! They try to sting me all the time and all I'm doing is minding my own business and trying to smoke a cigarette. Like I said a few days ago one tried to attack me from behind while I was just standing there. Last year three of them got into my bathroom. One while I was using the toilet, I ended up squishing it when I noticed it on the ground and two in the light fixtures, I noticed them at like 2am. Wasn't very fun.



AnimalNewbie said:


> Fruit flys, mosquitoes and grasshoppers.
> While in Costa Rica was walking around with a lamp admiring a huge cane toad we don’t get those in CA. And then I hear a buzz and literally a grasshopper about 7 inches is on my shoulder and I absolutely flip.


Lots of people don't seem to like grasshoppers, I don't mind them, they can't really do anything. However, that being said, a dead one won't be missed.


----------



## AnimalNewbie (May 25, 2018)

Ilich said:


> We have tent caterpillars in some places in northern america and they're very parasitic, my girlfriend's mother loves plant-life and absolutely hates these things because the reproduce like crazy and kill trees.
> 
> 
> I can understand that, I wouldn't want a Tarantula to suffer in any way, it would break my heart.
> ...


Yeah but one larder than your own hand appears out of nowhere and is suddenly on ur shoulder it’ll give u quite the scare


----------



## Ilich (May 25, 2018)

AnimalNewbie said:


> Yeah but one larder than your own hand appears out of nowhere and is suddenly on ur shoulder it’ll give u quite the scare


I don't think I'd be scared, it'd probably be more like "ah, yes, hello there . . . go away"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pannaking22 (May 25, 2018)

Jurdon said:


> So much mosquito-ism in this thread! What about _Sabethes cyaneus, _the iridescent blue, paddle-footed mosquito that courts with its mates? Or the elephant mosquito, _Toxorhynchites_? I suppose they are nasty little buggers, what with the blood-sucking and whatnot. I can’t say there are any inverts I hate, but I used to be scared of stag beetles for roughly a year after a traumatic incident when I was like, 5ish.


Toxorhynchites doesn't blood-feed, larvae feed on other mosquito larvae and adults are nectar-feeders. Uranotaenia is a nice looking US genus that only feeds on frogs (suspected that they key in on calls rather than CO2 to find hosts). Sabethes cyaneus is a gorgeous species, but they take a bit of a hit with the whole vectoring yellow fever thing. Some of the Aedes are nice looking too, though they're very good vectors.

Regardless, good to see someone coming to share mosquito diversity!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ilich (May 25, 2018)

pannaking22 said:


> Toxorhynchites doesn't blood-feed, larvae feed on other mosquito larvae and adults are nectar-feeders. Uranotaenia is a nice looking US genus that only feeds on frogs (suspected that they key in on call rather than CO2 to find hosts). Sabethes cyaneus is a gorgeous species, but they take a bit of a hit with the whole vectoring yellow fever thing. Some of the Aedes are nice looking too, though they're very good vectors.
> 
> Regardless, good to see someone coming to share mosquito diversity!


I retract my statement and about mosquitoes, partly, and will say I only dislike the ones that suck MY blood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Garth Vader (May 25, 2018)

Ilich said:


> God I have so many blackberry vines in my yard right now it's not even funny. They're growing up underneath my deck as well. Yellow jackets are really mean! They try to sting me all the time and all I'm doing is minding my own business and trying to smoke a cigarette. Like I said a few days ago one tried to attack me from behind while I was just standing there. Last year three of them got into my bathroom. One while I was using the toilet, I ended up squishing it when I noticed it on the ground and two in the light fixtures, I noticed them at like 2am. Wasn't very fun.


Be careful then if you are trying to rip out any blackberry vines.  They go a bit nuts where I live, and in my old house that took over the front yard.  I had pulled some vines out of a yellow jacket colony- they were living in the ground under this rock wall and I was disturbing it.  We actually had Orkin come out and poison them- I normally wouldn't do that, but I was pretty shaken by that experience and was scared to go in the garden after that! 


My husband sometimes refers to "the time you were stung by bees" or "the time the wasp got you" and I'm always quick to say IT WAS ONE YELLOW JACKET!  Besides, I like bees.  They are important and usually pretty chill (here anyway, when I lived in Africa they were rather aggressive).

Edited to add- 
Oh you are in Washington too, so you know exactly how the blackberries get cray cray.  Where do you live?  I'm out on the Kitsap peninsula with the deer, bears, blackberries, naval base, etc.


----------



## Ilich (May 25, 2018)

Garth Vader said:


> Be careful then if you are trying to rip out any blackberry vines.  They go a bit nuts where I live, and in my old house that took over the front yard.  I had pulled some vines out of a yellow jacket colony- they were living in the ground under this rock wall and I was disturbing it.  We actually had Orkin come out and poison them- I normally wouldn't do that, but I was pretty shaken by that experience and was scared to go in the garden after that!
> 
> 
> My husband sometimes refers to "the time you were stung by bees" or "the time the wasp got you" and I'm always quick to say IT WAS ONE YELLOW JACKET!  Besides, I like bees.  They are important and usually pretty chill (here anyway, when I lived in Africa they were rather aggressive).
> ...


Yeah, my landlord is paying someone else to come by and take care of it, I counted like 20 blackberry vines in my front yard or something like that.

Not too far from you, I live in Bellingham. We got all the same stuff, except the naval base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garth Vader (May 25, 2018)

Ilich said:


> Yeah, my landlord is paying someone else to come by and take care of it, I counted like 20 blackberry vines in my front yard or something like that.
> 
> Not too far from you, I live in Bellingham. We got all the same stuff, except the naval base.


Oh I love Bellingham- lovely town.  Lucky you that the landlord will take care of those crazy blackberries!


----------



## Ilich (May 25, 2018)

Garth Vader said:


> Oh I love Bellingham- lovely town.  Lucky you that the landlord will take care of those crazy blackberries!


Yeah, it's pretty nice here, moved here from SoCal a little over a year ago. He's a buddy of my uncle's, local PD, good dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (May 25, 2018)

The mosquito has serious competition.
_From 2004 to 2016, the number of tick-borne disease cases grew from 22,527 to 48,610, according to a CDC report.
During that time period, the number of cases of mosquito-borne diseases jumped from 4,858 to 47,461.
_
It should be noted that climate change is unquestionably proven to be enabling the spread of disease bearing vectors. One deadly peril climate change deniers are contributing to.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Deb60 (May 25, 2018)

I’m not that keen on Roaches , but what I don’t like are large black Crickets .


----------



## Ilich (May 25, 2018)

Deb60 said:


> I’m not that keen on Roaches , but what I don’t like are large black Crickets .


Large black crickets? I've never seen black crickets before, what do they do exactly?


----------



## Deb60 (May 26, 2018)

Ilich said:


> Large black crickets? I've never seen black crickets before, what do they do exactly?


They sell them all the time in the UK , just don’t like the look of them . Always feed my Ts Locust or Roach . Crickets are also noisy if they escape, and I hate to think where they are if they escape ie in my kitchen while I’m cooking !


----------



## Dennis Nedry (May 26, 2018)

Mosquitoes, March flies, Common brown earwigs (they're feral here) and worst of all are those goddamn fungus gnats.

God I hate fungus gnats


----------



## Andrea82 (May 26, 2018)

Ilich said:


> Large black crickets? I've never seen black crickets before, what do they do exactly?


Gryllus campestris is the scientific name, iirc.

As for bugs I don't like, it's earwigs. Totally childhood trauma related. When I was eight, i went to get a chair from a stack of chairs, and there was this massive colony of them located between those two chairs. They crawled all over me, in my clothes, my hair, .

And wasps/yellowjackets. But I'm allergic, so I think I'm entitled to that one. 

Mosquitoes that want to suck either my daughter's blood or mine too. If there is one freakin mosquito in my bedroom I end up having big bumps and even raised areas of skin the size of a breakfast plate. My daughter too. My husband only gets bitten if I have repellent on and he doesn't.


----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979 (May 26, 2018)

The Snark said:


> It should be noted that climate change is unquestionably proven to be enabling the spread of disease bearing vectors. One deadly peril climate change deniers are contributing to.


How? I'm no denier (it's a very real problem we need to solve ASAP), but i'm just confused how the two would relate.


----------



## Ilich (May 26, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> Gryllus campestris is the scientific name, iirc.
> 
> As for bugs I don't like, it's earwigs. Totally childhood trauma related. When I was eight, i went to get a chair from a stack of chairs, and there was this massive colony of them located between those two chairs. They crawled all over me, in my clothes, my hair, .
> 
> ...


Earwigs don't sound like fun, I don't like the idea of something nesting in my ear either ngl, doesn't sound fun but instead incredibly painful.
Well bugs are attracted to more fare skin, so if you're more pale and like sensitive, they're gonna wanna go for you more so does he have a darker complexion?


----------



## Andrea82 (May 26, 2018)

Ilich said:


> Earwigs don't sound like fun, I don't like the idea of something nesting in my ear either ngl, doesn't sound fun but instead incredibly painful.
> Well bugs are attracted to more fare skin, so if you're more pale and like sensitive, they're gonna wanna go for you more so does he have a darker complexion?


Lol, they don't actually crawl in your ear. I don't know why it has that common name, haha. 
Actually, my husband's a redhead, and while I'm white, i tan fairly easy so it's not that.


----------



## Ilich (May 26, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> Lol, they don't actually crawl in your ear. I don't know why it has that common name, haha.
> Actually, my husband's a redhead, and while I'm white, i tan fairly easy so it's not that.


Ah, they're afraid of him then, because he's soulless (nojk). Maybe you've got that high-octane crazy blood and they love it, idunno.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Snark (May 26, 2018)

Godzillaalienfan1979 said:


> How? I'm no denier (it's a very real problem we need to solve ASAP), but i'm just confused how the two would relate.


Many diseases are seasonal, as example Flu season. Alter the climate, the seasons or weather boundaries get altered.
For an example the extended range and expanded Aedes Aegypti mosquito carrying Dengue breeding season. 4-6 month rainy season has expanded to 6 to 8 months or longer in many locales, and warmer air currents have Aedes now turning up regularly in locations never recorded before like at 8,000 feet in the Himalayas which was unheard of 10-20 years ago.
West Nile virus, malaria, encephalitis, hantavirus and chikungunya are similarly mapping beyond their normal range.

Just toss 'how climate change helps spread disease' in your search engine.


----------



## Cas S (May 26, 2018)

JURESELUM CRICKET...

also those weird centipedes with short bodies and long thin legs


----------



## spookyvibes (May 26, 2018)

Cas S said:


> those weird centipedes with short bodies and long thin legs


House centipedes? I think those little guys are pretty neat!


----------



## Cas S (May 26, 2018)

spookyvibes said:


> House centipedes? I think those little guys are pretty neat!


Yeah, they are cool. But really creep me out. There completely harmless tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ilich (May 26, 2018)

Cas S said:


> JURESELUM CRICKET...
> 
> also those weird centipedes with short bodies and long thin legs


Jensum weeds? wait what


----------



## Hoops71 (May 28, 2018)

House fly's, wasps, mosquitos,bust most of all Blue Bottle fly's! One (and its always just the one) seems to make an appearance every time I'm cooking or eating. This results in me dashing about the house wielding a dish cloth trying to whack the annoying ba*tard! Hate them with a passion!


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (May 28, 2018)

Probably has to be crane flies. They may be harmless, but they look like gigantic mosquitos. With the way they wiggle their legs when they fly, and are just overall creepy, I have to get them out of my house if I see one


----------



## Twichlove (May 28, 2018)

Pharaoh ants, i absolutely despise those things. I'l open up my freezer and see about 50 of them trying to rob food from me, the worst part is that there was so much dirt on it that i had to throw the food away anyways.
Next day i found Pharaoh ants in my garbage can.


----------



## Ilich (May 28, 2018)

Hoops71 said:


> House fly's, wasps, mosquitos,bust most of all Blue Bottle fly's! One (and its always just the one) seems to make an appearance every time I'm cooking or eating. This results in me dashing about the house wielding a dish cloth trying to whack the annoying ba*tard! Hate them with a passion!


Blue Bottle Fly's?? I honestly just saw one of those while having a cigarette, thought it was a horsefly lmao.



WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Probably has to be crane flies. They may be harmless, but they look like gigantic mosquitos. With the way they wiggle their legs when they fly, and are just overall creepy, I have to get them out of my house if I see one


See we always thought they were called mosquito hawks and they ate mosquitoes, but then eventually I found out they do none of that.



Twichlove said:


> Pharaoh ants, i absolutely despise those things. I'l open up my freezer and see about 50 of them trying to rob food from me, the worst part is that there was so much dirt on it that i had to throw the food away anyways.
> Next day i found Pharaoh ants in my garbage can.


I have no idea what Pharaoh ants are or how the hell they can get into a freezer to raid it but they sound like something out of the bible lmao.


----------



## Twichlove (May 28, 2018)

Ilich said:


> Blue Bottle Fly's?? I honestly just saw one of those while having a cigarette, thought it was a horsefly lmao.
> 
> 
> See we always thought they were called mosquito hawks and they ate mosquitoes, but then eventually I found out they do none of that.
> ...


Oh you'd be surprised, they are very small and feed on pretty much anything organic, they fit right into small cracks and can easily swarm your kitchen.


----------



## Ilich (May 28, 2018)

Twichlove said:


> Oh you'd be surprised, they are very small and feed on pretty much anything organic, they fit right into small cracks and can easily swarm your kitchen.


Don't want any ants in my crack kthx


----------



## Twichlove (May 28, 2018)

Ilich said:


> Don't want any ants in my crack kthx


kek, if i had to pick a second it'd be the Rice Moth, Corcyra cephalonica.
Those things were such a nuisance back when i was younger, they'd fly out of rice bags in swarms and flutter around my house for an uncomfortably long time.
(Ps: fleas suck too)


----------



## Ilich (May 28, 2018)

Twichlove said:


> kek, if i had to pick a second it'd be the Rice Moth, Corcyra cephalonica.
> Those things were such a nuisance back when i was younger, they'd fly out of rice bags in swarms and flutter around my house for an uncomfortably long time.
> (Ps: fleas suck too)


Did you just "kek" me? Booiiiiiiiiiiiiii
idfk what a rice moth is but I dislike moths, they annoy the piss out of me. I'll be standing outside at night trying to have a cigarette and they'll just be flying into me and my door constantly, head-first. It's just like, why, why are you doing that, what makes you think you can pass through matter? What makes you think that isn't a solid mass? The first or second or third time you smacked your head into my door did it budge?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PangolinPrince (May 29, 2018)

Obligatory response of ticks and mosquitoes. I've already gotten three mosquito bites in the past few days and it can be said that I don't go outside too often. 
I also am not a fan of most ants, but the ones that really get on my nerves are the red biting ones.

Additionally, centipedes freak me out a little bit. They're really darn awesome and I can appreciate them, but fast bugs that can bite as well do make me somewhat nervous.
As far as stinging bugs go, wasps and the like do make me a little nervous, but my general approach is to be calm and stay still on the belief that they'll just leave me alone.


----------



## Ilich (May 29, 2018)

PangolinPrince said:


> Obligatory response of ticks and mosquitoes. I've already gotten three mosquito bites in the past few days and it can be said that I don't go outside too often.
> I also am not a fan of most ants, but the ones that really get on my nerves are the red biting ones.
> 
> Additionally, centipedes freak me out a little bit. They're really darn awesome and I can appreciate them, but fast bugs that can bite as well do make me somewhat nervous.
> As far as stinging bugs go, wasps and the like do make me a little nervous, but my general approach is to be calm and stay still on the belief that they'll just leave me alone.


Do you mean fire ants when you say "red biting ones"? I've had many wasps come at me for no reason while minding my own business, they're awful.


----------



## PangolinPrince (May 29, 2018)

Ilich said:


> Do you mean fire ants when you say "red biting ones"? I've had many wasps come at me for no reason while minding my own business, they're awful.


Not entirely sure, I just have memories of being a little kid on vacation in the Southeastern US and getting my toes all bitten by little red ants. They were very annoying but I haven't had any experience like that with them since.


----------



## Ilich (May 29, 2018)

PangolinPrince said:


> Not entirely sure, I just have memories of being a little kid on vacation in the Southeastern US and getting my toes all bitten by little red ants. They were very annoying but I haven't had any experience like that with them since.


Yeah mate, they're called fire ants, I wasn't asking you what they were, I was clarifying what you meant.


----------



## ZHESSWA (May 30, 2018)

For me, it's ladybugs/Japanese beetles. They have the most repulsive smells ever, comparable to chlorine with a bit of rotten egg! Also, they bite and on top of it have that hard outer shell making a crunch if one is squished. All around my least favorite insect no doubt.


----------



## Ilich (May 30, 2018)

ZHESSWA said:


> For me, it's ladybugs/Japanese beetles. They have the most repulsive smells ever, comparable to chlorine with a bit of rotten egg! Also, they bite and on top of it have that hard outer shell making a crunch if one is squished. All around my least favorite insect no doubt.


I thought those were the european ladybugs?


----------



## Scythemantis (Jun 3, 2018)

There isn't any arthropod I don't love. I wouldn't want to get lice or scabies or fleas and I'm afraid of ticks, but I still love all of them, the way people might love tigers and killer whales but not want to be eaten by them.

My dream pet would be a giant flea, I think they're the coolest looking insect on the planet.


----------



## Ilich (Jun 4, 2018)

Scythemantis said:


> There isn't any arthropod I don't love. I wouldn't want to get lice or scabies or fleas and I'm afraid of ticks, but I still love all of them, the way people might love tigers and killer whales but not want to be eaten by them.
> 
> My dream pet would be a giant flea, I think they're the coolest looking insect on the planet.


I can't say I entirely understand why you would love these things, but I sort of get it. 

They have giant ones? Oof'ed


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Jun 4, 2018)

Ilich said:


> I can't say I entirely understand why you would love these things, but I sort of get it.
> 
> They have giant ones? Oof'ed


No, giant fleas sadly aren't a thing that _actually _exists. Closest thing is the mountain beaver flea, which grows to a half an inch.


----------



## Ilich (Jun 4, 2018)

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> No, giant fleas sadly aren't a thing that _actually _exists. Closest thing is the mountain beaver flea, which grows to a half an inch.


Yeesh, I bet that can be a pretty gnarly bite. Where are those indigenous to?


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Jun 4, 2018)

Ilich said:


> Yeesh, I bet that can be a pretty gnarly bite. Where are those indigenous to?


The pacific northwest of the US, same as the range of its host, the mountain beaver. (Which isn't a beaver at all, but a large primitive rodent that represents the only living member of its family.)


----------



## Scythemantis (Jun 5, 2018)

Ilich said:


> I can't say I entirely understand why you would love these things, but I sort of get it.
> 
> They have giant ones? Oof'ed


Yeah I mean I'd want a fantastical cat-size flea if I could have anything imaginable.

I just think every kind of parasite is amazing. They live such an otherworldly lifestyle; there's something magical to me about a creature that inhabits another creature, something adapted to live in a world that's also alive. If there's a parasitic version of something, I always think it's the cooler creature.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Snark (Jun 10, 2018)

Pediculus Horribilis Maximus. Major outbreak across S. E. Asia + constant contact with low hygiene people + Being a rather furry beast + psychological loathing-fear of something crawling on me I can't see + Lady Macbeth syndrome = I'm growing web feet and gills.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MantisGirl (Jun 10, 2018)

I don't know if this counts, but I HATE dead spiders. We get spiders trapped in the bath quite often, and I'm perfectly happy to pick them up and move them to a safer place (usually under my parents bed because no one ever moves the boxes under there ) but even seeing a dead spider makes me shiver, let alone touching it.
I think it's the way their legs go all curled up.


----------



## Sillver (Jun 10, 2018)

I hate roaches. Manly because they like to come flying at me. I was sitting down at the front of my house and I saw a roach climbing up the wall on the house opposite side of the street and it just stoped for abou 5 seconds then decided it was a good idea to try crashing into my face almost in my mouth. thank God it was close though.

PS this was when I lived in the Azores and the street is only wide enough two barely fit two cars


----------



## sschind (Jun 11, 2018)

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> The pacific northwest of the US, same as the range of its host, the *mountain beaver*. (Which isn't a beaver at all, but a large primitive rodent that represents the only living member of its family.)


Mountain beaver?  I had to google that one.  Thought you were pulling a late April fools joke.   Cute little critter if I do say so.  Not sure if I would agree on the 1/2 inch flea though.


----------



## SpooderLady008 (Jun 11, 2018)

Mosquitos. For multiple reasons. 

1) They suck blood. Gross.
2) The bites itch. Not fun.
3) When I itch, I break skin, then I pick the broken skin causing sores, then I pick at the sores (bad habbit, maybe undiagnosed SPD), causing scars. I've lost count of how many scars I have because of mosquitos. 
4) They can have diseases. No thanks.
5) They love me. I'm a magnet.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 14, 2018)

Big ole western horsefly.  to hell with those, they're ugly and mean


----------



## MrTwister (Jun 14, 2018)

Spent a few years on the tiaga about 1000km south of the arctic circle. During the two months of summer there would be literally clouds of mosquitoes, like you would be inhaling them as you drew breath....hated them then. Now I don’t mind, cause after that a few buzzing around seems minor. Hornets and wasps can f right off, flying arse holes.


----------



## Veles (Jun 15, 2018)

Decticus verrucivorus, they eat everything.
For a species that is supposed to be omnivorous they show some.....nasty feeding habits.


----------



## NYAN (Jun 16, 2018)

I really hate Argentine ants. Stupid things overran my enclosures while I was on vacation and killed $150 in animals. Pretty sure they live under the house..


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jun 17, 2018)

Ticks and mosquitos=hate.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jun 17, 2018)

Mosquitoes, and the mites that I suspect killed two of my centipedes. 

Oh, and bat fleas. I don't _hate _them, I just get itchy looking at them.


----------



## CladeArthropoda (Jun 20, 2018)

I may be the odd man out here, but I think mosquitoes get a lot of crap. Yeah, some are annoying and bite, but once you look past that they really aren't that bad. Most species don't even bite people, and of those that do only a few spread Malaria. How can you hate this groovy dude (or duddete)? This is _Sabethes cyaneus. _They have nice little mating dances and 0 Malaria.






And as to actually answer the question, none really. I have no hard feelings toward any arthropod. I can see good in anything with an exoskeleton.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYAN (Jun 20, 2018)

CladeArthropoda said:


> I may be the odd man out here, but I think mosquitoes get a lot of crap. Yeah, some are annoying and bite, but once you look past that they really aren't that bad. Most species don't even bite people, and of those that do only a few spread Malaria. How can you hate this groovy dude (or duddete)? This is _Sabethes cyaneus. _They have nice little mating dances and 0 Malaria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Props to whoever stood outside until one landed on them to feed, then took that photo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Veigar (Jun 21, 2018)

I hate unpredictable insects that can fly because I tend to get startled easily. See, spiders and scorpions no matter how venomous aren't a big issue for me since they're very predictable (especially black widows, sometimes I play with their webs to get them to think I'm prey so they come out of their hidey holes so I can admire them easier) however things like wasps/hornets I can't handle assuming the hornet randomly jumps and flies like a madman. Same with Cicadas, I tried catching one a few years ago only to have it jump like a cricket while it kept making those clicking noises and I swear to god I almost had a heart attack following it. Mosquitos are whatever as long as they don't bite me and I hate when they fly next to my ear as I try sleeping because that high pitched buzzing is very very unsettling.

To put it short, large moths, flying roaches, wasps/hornets, and cicadas. They creep me out. Also, some large black flying crickets too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Beedrill (Jun 21, 2018)

Personally, Ticks! It has nothing to do with the critters themselves. They are fairly "creepy" looking I guess, but not any creepier than some other arthropods. No... It's the bites. I may be allergic mind you, but whenever I get bit by a Tick, I itch off and on for MONTHS! It is literally the worst. 

Plus, Ticks can carry a variety of diseases including Lyme Disease, Rocky Mountain Spotted Tick Fever, and other terrible crud. My brother got bit by one when he was 4 or 5 and he nearly died from some incredibly rare disease that almost no one ever gets. Plus I see those abused dog and cat videos and I can't help but notice that ticks are always a contributing factor. I realize that past experiences have made me biased, but I feel like I've made a pretty good attempt to understand the Tick and its place in our world, and I still don't like it.

Anyway, sorry about the rant. But yeah Ticks suck!!


----------



## Beedrill (Jun 21, 2018)

AngelDeVille said:


> Household roaches...
> 
> I think they are our state bird...


Back in my hometown, Seminole Oklahoma, we used to get these roaches that you would hear coming down the hall because they were large enough to echo as they flew. My mom HATED them. I always thought it was kind of funny though! 

*hears small helicopter coming around the corner*

My mom arming herself with a can of Raid and a fly swatter: CHOPPERS INBOUND!

*Battle ensues*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CladeArthropoda (Jun 22, 2018)

Beedrill said:


> Plus I see those abused dog and cat videos and I can't help but notice that ticks are always a contributing factor. I realize that past experiences have made me biased, but I feel like I've made a pretty good attempt to understand the Tick and its place in our world, and I still don't like it.


I mean, that's not really the tick's fault. That's the owners fault for being an abusive jerk


----------



## Beedrill (Jun 22, 2018)

CladeArthropoda said:


> I mean, that's not really the tick's fault. That's the owners fault for being an abusive jerk


Suppose I can't argue with that... God knows how many poor dogs and cats (and all kinds of other critters for that matter) suffer from ignorant/abusive people. Just feels like insult to injury you know? BTW, while I'm still on the "Mosquitoes are awful," side of the fence, I really like that one you posted the picture of! I've actually sorta considered keeping a colony of Mosquitoes before, but then I thought about how I'd either have to feed them with my own body or with some poor defenseless "feeder" and said to myself, "And where exactly are you gonna draw the line there buddy?" XD
Though I'm still considering Leeches...


----------



## CladeArthropoda (Jun 22, 2018)

Beedrill said:


> Suppose I can't argue with that... God knows how many poor dogs and cats (and all kinds of other critters for that matter) suffer from ignorant/abusive people. Just feels like insult to injury you know? BTW, while I'm still on the "Mosquitoes are awful," side of the fence, I really like that one you posted the picture of! I've actually sorta considered keeping a colony of Mosquitoes before, but then I thought about how I'd either have to feed them with my own body or with some poor defenseless "feeder" and said to myself, "And where exactly are you gonna draw the line there buddy?" XD
> Though I'm still considering Leeches...


I mean, not all mosquitoes suck blood.


----------



## Lokee85 (Jun 27, 2018)

German cockroaches, ants inside my home (I don't mind them outside), may beetles flying into my hair or landing on my neck, gnats in my kitchen, fleas, lice, mosquitoes, ticks... I'm sure there are more.

It's not that I _hate_ anything exactly ((except maybe German roaches and lice, I can't stand them and do everything I can to eradicate them if and when they pop up)). Most of them, I'm just annoyed by when they invade my home, fly into my hair, or feast on my body.


----------



## Wesley Smith (Jun 27, 2018)

Ilich said:


> I know all of us here have a wide-variety of different arachnids and insects that we enjoy and like. However, I was just curious, which ones are there that you absolutely cannot stand what-so-ever? For me it's yellow jackets and mosquitoes. Yellow jackets make me uneasy, they're so aggressive and fast I just don't even want to look at them, gives me anxiety. I have a bunch around my house rn though and I'm not too keen on getting rid of them, but one just darted at me and tried to sting me.


German and American roaches, and really any other pest roach species. I keep Dubia and hissers so it’s not that roaches bother me, it’s the idea of them in my food that compels me to squish every single one I see.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CladeArthropoda (Jun 27, 2018)

Wesley Smith said:


> German and American roaches, and really any other pest roach species. I keep Dubia and hissers so it’s not that roaches bother me, it’s the idea of them in my food that compels me to squish every single one I see.


American cockroaches aren't that bad. They don't infest houses unless you suck at keeping things relatively clean. They mostly show up by either coming into the house from outside to escape the rain or from the drain. So if possible, spare I'd prefer to spare them by taking them far away from the house. And keep in mind I live in Florida.

German roaches are whole nother beast entirely. They can infest houses super easily. And can't even survive outdoors so releasing them is pointless. Show no mercy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wesley Smith (Jun 27, 2018)

CladeArthropoda said:


> American cockroaches aren't that bad. They don't infest houses unless you suck at keeping things relatively clean. They mostly show up by either coming into the house from outside to escape the rain or from the drain. So if possible, spare I'd prefer to spare them by taking them far away from the house. And keep in mind I live in Florida.
> 
> German roaches are whole nother beast entirely. They can infest houses super easily. And can't even survive outdoors so releasing them is pointless. Show no mercy.


Living 5 feet from the wood line, American roaches are a problem. I’m a bit of a germaphobe and so is my mom so it’s not a cleanliness issue, it’s just that we live so close to the woods I think. I’ve only ever found a few in the house but everytime I go out at night they try to get in the house.


----------



## Ghoul (Jul 16, 2018)

I have huge issues killing anything alive, I just dread it. Even plants. Hell, I accidentally squished a paramecium with a glass slide under my microscope and felt bad about it.  Existance is pain.

Saying this, I hate ticks. They actually look kind of cute/funny up close, especially since I found out where their eyes actually are. Why do they always have to get on my skin in the woods? Who cursed these little arachnids into a life of blood sucking to the point of immobility and spreading dangerous diseases? I mean, I know nature did. But damn it.
Photo credit to Marcus George look at them eyes.


----------



## ShrapnelShark (Jul 17, 2018)

I have a phobia for anything flying and stinging! But my true hatred falls on Ants,common black ants who invade my home every summer. Threatening my insect/arachnid collections and agitating my precious ferret! >:I


----------



## CyberSkully (Jul 17, 2018)

I used to think it was all roaches until I saw those blue dubia.  But the common Texas State Bird, aka flying tree cockroach.  I HATE them.  They are aggressive, smelly, invasive, and scary af when they dive bomb your head at night.  ICK!!!


----------



## CyberSkully (Jul 17, 2018)

Ilich said:


> I just think thy're gross, I don't necessarily hate them, but I don't really like them either.


The German cockroach....once they infest an area they are hard to get rid of for sure!!


----------



## CyberSkully (Jul 17, 2018)

ZHESSWA said:


> For me, it's ladybugs/Japanese beetles. They have the most repulsive smells ever, comparable to chlorine with a bit of rotten egg! Also, they bite and on top of it have that hard outer shell making a crunch if one is squished. All around my least favorite insect no doubt.


I love ladybugs. lol.  I did an internship in Illinois and was pleasantly surprised to see them in my closet with 5 feet of snow outside...


----------



## NYAN (Jul 17, 2018)

ShrapnelShark said:


> I have a phobia for anything flying and stinging! But my true hatred falls on Ants,common black ants who invade my home every summer. Threatening my insect/arachnid collections and agitating my precious ferret! >:I


Sounds like the Argentine ants! Love them! My favorite part is how they killed $100+ worth of stuff a few months back.


----------



## ShrapnelShark (Jul 17, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Sounds like the Argentine ants! Love them! My favorite part is how they killed $100+ worth of stuff a few months back.


Yeah,they appear every summer for me and just cause havok on my household. Thankfully a few bait traps is all it takes to beat them back for the rest of the season @__@


----------



## Wolfram1 (Jul 19, 2018)

i think in terms of gross nothing can beat the larva of the _Cordylobia anthropophaga _(mango fly) i very nearly threw up when i saw someone remove hundreds of them from a dog on YT, i am so glad i don't live in central Africa


----------



## valkyrie12310 (Jul 19, 2018)

Worms are a big yuck for me. So are house centipedes lol. I don't like their legs.


----------



## valkyrie12310 (Jul 19, 2018)

Though I guess centipedes aren't insects


----------



## NaCon (Jul 19, 2018)

Moths hands down, I don’t know what it is about them but they scare me to death.


----------



## NaCon (Jul 19, 2018)

valkyrie12310 said:


> Worms are a big yuck for me. So are house centipedes lol. I don't like their legs.


Yes! Any centipede for that matter as well


----------



## moshpitpanda (Jul 19, 2018)

Silver fish / house cintepedes!!!


----------



## beetleman (Jul 19, 2018)

NaCon said:


> Moths hands down, I don’t know what it is about them but they scare me to death.


oh yeah moths....................they flip me out aswell,but only the large ones,they flutter right into you,you hear them fluttering,since i was alittle kid ive had this weird feeling when i would encounter them,again i really don't know why i get that weird feeling....who knows,but any other insect etc you can throw them on me,no problem,have you ever seen a poodle moth?  they are kinda comical but still that feeling hmmmm.  don't know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NaCon (Jul 19, 2018)

beetleman said:


> oh yeah moths....................they flip me out aswell,but only the large ones,they flutter right into you,you hear them fluttering,since i was alittle kid ive had this weird feeling when i would encounter them,again i really don't know why i get that weird feeling....who knows,but any other insect etc you can throw them on me,no problem,have you ever seen a poodle moth?  they are kinda comical but still that feeling hmmmm.  don't know.


 You have no idea how much I can relate to this I am happy to squash the little ones, but the huge ones, I can’t stand, found a dead tree earlier today ripped some bark off to make hides, 5-7 very large moths came flying at me


----------



## beetleman (Jul 19, 2018)

NaCon said:


> You have no idea how much I can relate to this I am happy to squash the little ones, but the huge ones, I can’t stand, found a dead tree earlier today ripped some bark off to make hides, 5-7 very large moths came flying at me


ahhh,i hope you got your machine gun out and blasted them    lol yeah i mean they are freakin harmless but still.....MOTHS!!!!


----------



## NaCon (Jul 19, 2018)

beetleman said:


> ahhh,i hope you got your machine gun out and blasted them    lol yeah i mean they are freakin harmless but still.....MOTHS!!!!


If by machine gun you mean small hunting catapult then yes


----------



## beetleman (Jul 19, 2018)

NaCon said:


> If by machine gun you mean small hunting catapult then yes


hee hee...............nice


----------



## CladeArthropoda (Jul 20, 2018)

NaCon said:


> Moths hands down, I don’t know what it is about them but they scare me to death.


Really? What about butterflies? Butterflies are just a subgroup of moths.



beetleman said:


> ahhh,i hope you got your machine gun out and blasted them    lol yeah i mean they are freakin harmless but still.....MOTHS!!!!


 Please do not condone the senseless killing of arthropods. You're no better than the people who comment "NOPE NOPE KILL IT WITH FIRE HUR DUR" on spiders related videos on youtube.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 20, 2018)

The only thing I really really dont like would be maggots tbh


----------



## NaCon (Jul 20, 2018)

CladeArthropoda said:


> Really? What about butterflies? Butterflies are just a subgroup of moths.
> 
> Please do not condone the senseless killing of arthropods. You're no better than the people who comment "NOPE NOPE KILL IT WITH FIRE HUR DUR" on spiders related videos on youtube.


Butterflies are in the same category for me.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 20, 2018)

CladeArthropoda said:


> Really? What about butterflies? Butterflies are just a subgroup of moths.
> 
> Please do not condone the senseless killing of arthropods. You're no better than the people who comment "NOPE NOPE KILL IT WITH FIRE HUR DUR" on spiders related videos on youtube.


umm, we were kidding.......really........a harmless moth,i don't like them,that doesn't mean i would really blast it,come on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## beetleman (Jul 20, 2018)

NaCon said:


> Butterflies are in the same category for me.


butterflies i can deal with,for some reason they are more suttle,they don't flutter around fast like moths do,i can deal with them


----------



## Ghoul (Jul 21, 2018)

beetleman said:


> umm, we were kidding.......really........a harmless moth,i don't like them,that doesn't mean i would really blast it,come on.


Even if it's just a joke, it's really annoying rather than funny. People on this website would know the best how it feels like to have people tell you to kill a harmless animal you like. Whenever I would show pictures of moths, caterpillars, beetles, isopods, there was always someone commenting to smash, burn or otherwise kill the animal. It's real f annoying, and if you own inverts quite frankly also hypocritical to an extend.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 21, 2018)

Ghoul said:


> Even if it's just a joke, it's really annoying rather than funny. People on this website would know the best how it feels like to have people tell you to kill a harmless animal you like. Whenever I would show pictures of moths, caterpillars, beetles, isopods, there was always someone commenting to smash, burn or otherwise kill the animal. It's real f annoying, and if you own inverts quite frankly also hypocritical to an extend.


AGAIN...I WOULD NEVER SMASH,BURN,KILL BUGS,OR ANY LIVING THING,STOP MAKING A FREAKING BIG DEAL ABOUT THIS,THAT'S  F  ANNOYING,I OWN MANY ANIMALS,AND WHEN SOMEONE SAYS "OH GO ON YOUTUBE AND SEE SOMEONE BURNING,KILLING ANIMALS"I DON'T EVEN WANT TO  LOOK AT IT,AND MANY PEOPLE WANT TO SEE IT. I'M NOT  GOING TO GET INTO THIS CRAP ANYMORE  AGAIN JUST JOKING WHY SUCH A BIG DEAL......GET OVER IT.  I'M DONE


----------



## Ghoul (Jul 21, 2018)

Woah there calm down, I wasn't yelling at you or anything. I just said it was unnecessary and annoying. No need to go mental, jesus.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 21, 2018)

Ghoul said:


> Woah there calm down, I wasn't yelling at you or anything. I just said it was unnecessary and annoying. No need to go mental, jesus.


uh no not mental,just t'd off,people on here get too sensitive
about every little thing. we all need to chill out


----------

